# Hello brothers I am writting from the hospital



## melvinrod

Hello I am at southeast memorial I was hit by a truck yesterday while riding my bicycle. I am in a bad way


----------



## devil1824

Hope you get better soon!


----------



## Hurricane77551

Prayers goin up for you Brother.
Father, please watch over Melvin as he navigates troubled waters. We know he is in good hands with You watching over him. Please make his injuries bearable and provide for him a speedy recovery with no lasting problems. 
Father, we know it is in You that we can know that with all of this worlds problems and issues that You will watch over us and provide us with comfort and healing. I ask that you Help our Brother Melvin...In the sweet name of Jesus Christ our Lord we pray... Amen.


----------



## Hurricane77551

Melvin, just tell Him what you need and He will provide.


----------



## whistech

Praying for your complete recovery.


----------



## portalto

Prayers going up.


----------



## bill

Get well, sending up good thoughts


----------



## Bonito

Father, we lift up Melvin to you and pray you will completely heal him. Please guide the doctors and nurses in their treatment of our brother. In Jesus' name we pray.

God bless you and keep you in His loving care.


----------



## bubbas kenner

My prayers are with you Melvin at this time of need.Its good to know you have the best physician.Be well get well.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die

Prayers for you and your family Melvin-


----------



## Fishtexx

Prayers sent Melvin. Trust in Him.


----------



## jdipper1

prayers sent


----------



## Reel Time

Prayers sent Melvin.


----------



## bubbas kenner

John 4:48
Then Jesus said to them,"Unless you people see signs and wonders, you will by no means believe." 
Be a light brother,be a light ,in this dark place.


----------



## catndahats

Lord bless Melvinrod!
He is a light and delivers your word to us everyday. He is your child, redeemed, and be blessed and highly favored. May your testimony of healing far exeed all expectations! We are praying for you.


----------



## bassguitarman

Thoughts and prayers your way


----------



## TripleGrip

done


----------



## beach

God speed Melvin. Praying for you brother.


----------



## Operationduckhunt

Prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## fishingtwo

My Prayers for your recovery Melvin


----------



## jimk

Prayers sent!


----------



## FISHNNUTT

Prayers sent for a complete and speedy recovery !


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Melvinrod, I am sorry to hear about your accident. I enjoy reading your daily word. I do not post a lot but I do read them. Thanks for providing with a little Gospel everyday. Prayers sent. H aka Da Reel Daddy


----------



## saltylady

*Prayers sent*


----------



## TXDRAKE

Prayers on the way up!!!!


----------



## Danny O

Prayers sent.


----------



## jfoster

Prayers for you and yours


----------



## Fish&Chips

Praying for you brother Melvin.


----------



## melvinrod

*Hospital stay*

Here I am again undergone my second surgery today the plastic surgeon took care of my leg today he told the doctor that he will check to see if the skin graft will take if not I will have to go the medical center for a skin graff flap


----------



## luv2fish

praying for you brother!


----------



## bubbas kenner

Prayers continue for your recovery,be well Melvin.


----------



## Stuart

Praying for you.


----------



## melvinrod

*Hello brothers I am writting from Home*

Hello fellow fishers of men May God Bless you all tremendously, I am home just got home around 5:00 pm from my hospital stay 8 days I have to go back for my work more on my leg but for now PRAISE GOD I am home and doing good Praise the Lord God is so good. If you would allow me a couple of days and I will be posting again. Thank You. God Bless you all for you continual prayers and concern.


----------



## Reel Time

melvinrod said:


> Hello fellow fishers of men May God Bless you all tremendously, I am home just got home around 5:00 pm from my hospital stay 8 days I have to go back for my work more on my leg but for now PRAISE GOD I am home and doing good Praise the Lord God is so good. If you would allow me a couple of days and I will be posting again. Thank You. God Bless you all for you continual prayers and concern.


Prayers continuing Melvin. God never gives us more than we can handle.


----------



## bubbas kenner

Our prayers never return void amen,thats a big praise Melvin prayers continue.


----------



## Fish&Chips

We'll continue to pray for you brother. Good to hear the progress and glad you are home.


----------



## melvinrod

*Hello brothers I am writting from Home*

Hello Brothers and Sisters I had a request for an update I went to the Doctor yesterday she looked at my leg and the X rays and said that the fixator was not ready to come off the swelling in my lower leg and foot determines that she recommended two more weeks with this tower looking thing on my foot. I am ok with it I want my leg to heal right I am not in a hurry Praise God it is in His hands I thank you for your prayers and concern for me and my wife hopefully she will be able to start her radiation therapy soon I know that my getting hurt has been putting her therapy off, I have apologized to her for getting hurt and her having to take care of me when she needs it more than me. Just remember us when you pray.Thanks Praise the Lord


----------



## MikeS2942

Prayers sent, get back to us soon.


----------



## Seeker

A man of pure encouragement. Melvinrod, your such an inspiration and an example of a spirit filled person. I pray that blessings be poured out on you and you wife. Bless her heart. I will keep you in my prayers sir. God bless and keep us updated.


----------

